# Is there anyone who made their own fursona/OC?



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

A straightforward question. After observing how many forums there were of people asking for help to make their character, I felt getting some numbers on people who completely create their own character.

It's a yes or no question, no explanation needed (I probably won't read the explanation anyway, as there are only two answers I care about).


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 5, 2016)

Those threads asking for help on "my fursona'' kinda make me roll my eyes...


----------



## Beetblood (May 5, 2016)

Yep. c:


----------



## Inzoreno (May 5, 2016)

I guess yes, to a certain extent. All the backstory and personality behind Reno I developed on my own, but the actual look of him mostly arose from Tuke, who I commissioned for the first piece as I lack the skills to codify my vision into reality.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

OC? please explain.


----------



## Inzoreno (May 5, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> OC? please explain.


Original character, some people separate fursonas from original characters, with fursona being furry representations of the individuals and a original character being some character that wasn't created for the purpose of being a furry representative. For example, Reno, my owl, is more of an original character, he's not specifically an owl version of myself.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Those threads asking for help on "my fursona'' kinda make me roll my eyes...


Same deal here. It's like asking the internet what to name your baby.


----------



## Takoto (May 6, 2016)

I made my own, about ten years ago, and he's evolved as I've grown up.

The core of him has always been that he's a very short, domestic cat, usually brown/tabby, occasionally with a streak of purple in his hair. I'd feel weird asking for help creating my fursona as it is literally just me, but an anthro-cat general.


----------



## Wither (May 6, 2016)

Most of those threads are just people with ideas on what their fursona is and then asking if it's a good idea. Not sure if that makes ot more or less weird, however. 

I personally made my own Sona. I do feel it'sore rewarding to do something yourself, but i don't feel any ill towards those who dont. Being creative is hard. Names especially. 


Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Same deal here. It's like asking the internet what to name your baby.


Baby McBabyface.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Of course I did.  It's degrading as all hell to me to steal people's fursonas.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

I used pre-made assets, but I put them together in a unique way.
Plus, there's more to a sona than just appearance.
You have character traits, too.

It's what keeps all the red fox sonas from being identical. lol


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

I made my fursona and a few side characters. I don't understand buying a premade or asking for help. Creativity is key!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 6, 2016)

When I'm not using a already made character (which I did when I was writing fanfic's and couldn't be bothered to make any terribly new characters), I ALWAYS make the character myself. I dislike other people coming in and telling me what to do, when it's my character, not theirs. Obviously, if I ask, I'll happily accept criticism, but other than that... No. Just no


----------



## Huluvoo (May 8, 2016)

Out of the three fursonas I have, I created two of them by myself, including designing and naming them. I can understand though that some people really want a fursona, but don't have the creativity to make it themselves, it keeps some artists in business, helping others create a sona for them. I _do _agree that they need to at least try to make their own sona/OC before asking for help, but there's nothing wrong with asking, this fandom/community is about looking out for each other and helping one another, after all.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (May 8, 2016)

I created my 'sona, as well as the alien species that it is.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

I created all of my own 'sonas but I often took inspiration from other character color pallets (as in what colors look great with each other).


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 8, 2016)

yep, every single time ^.=.^


----------



## Osrik (May 8, 2016)

Well, I asked for some artistic guidance on his appearance (wing arms are weird...), I am designing his overall appearance and the rest of his character myself.



Wither said:


> Baby McBabyface.



Don't you mean David Attenborough?


----------



## Somnium (May 8, 2016)

whoat!? am I the only one who voted no!?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Storok (May 8, 2016)

yes i created mine myself it was a wierd process but in the end i am fine with what i got


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 8, 2016)

Takoto said:


> I made my own, about ten years ago, and he's evolved as I've grown up.
> 
> The core of him has always been that he's a very short, domestic cat, usually brown/tabby, occasionally with a streak of purple in his hair. I'd feel weird asking for help creating my fursona as it is literally just me, but an anthro-cat general.



That's pretty cool to have your character(s) grow up with you.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 8, 2016)

Takoto said:


> I made my own, about ten years ago, and he's evolved as I've grown up.



This this this, in highschool I used her as a template of my inner self, one that I can use to embrace what I couldnt show, we are pretty much the same, personality wise, ive changed her from time to time to match up with me as ive gotten older.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 20, 2016)

Yep! I made Ivory before I even joined the furry fandom! I actually joined because I realized that I had accidentally made a fursona!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

I made Roe on my own!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 1, 2016)

I have two, and I've intentionally left them undeveloped with the exception of the art and the names.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2016)

I create everything from personality to physical details for all my characters.

As for drawing them however, well, lets just say that Goddess of Lazy have a lot of sway over me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 1, 2016)

I am me
It is I

Did I make me?

No


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 1, 2016)

I've never asked for guidance on my sona. Been the same for like eight years. Hair has gotten a bit longer.... but that's about it.


----------



## Queh360 (Aug 1, 2016)

I never create a single definition, because I try not to choose, and not because it can not, but that I have to try not wanting.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, this is my 18th fursona in fact.  Made them all up myself.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes all of my fursonas, as well as my OCs, have been made up by myself. 

My fursonas we'e created decades ago when I was quite young (and before easily accessible internet to even ask such questions), and have been with me ever since. They've been refined a few times since as my art and understanding of anatomy has improved, but the overall concept of their designs has changed very little.


----------



## Half (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd like to help people make them, and I made my own.
And by help, I don't mean make for them - I just like to offer advice and be a wall to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> whoat!? am I the only one who voted no!?


You are the only sparkle dog for me!<3


----------



## Jarren (Aug 5, 2016)

Thought up, named, and designed of my own accord. I'm a shit artist though so I wound up commissioning a friend to make a refsheet for Jarren. Character creation is, for me, really fun. Maybe that's just because I'm an old school pen and paper rpg nerd.


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 8, 2016)

yes I'm proad to say i make all my characters myself. the back story, the art, and all that jazz. 

my gecko jenny is more or less my sona


----------



## Protonite (Aug 8, 2016)

Probably a better idea to make your 'sona by yourself. ^^


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Reptillicus said:


> yes I'm proad to say i make all my characters myself. the back story, the art, and all that jazz.
> 
> my gecko jenny is more or less my sona


Proad?


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Proad?


simple spelling error what do you care


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Reptillicus said:


> simple spelling error what do you care



Dood I only asked a question


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

All of my characters, are original, designed by myself with minimal outside influence.


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 20, 2016)

I've made mine up too. I just can't draw him ;-;


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Dood I only made a shitpost


ftfy

i don't think i can say i completely made mine. yes the characters are mine and made by me but one's a gardevoir, the other's a yoshi girl, and my sona is a shygal. all based from settings already created by nintendo


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 21, 2016)

I have a 'sona in the works (new species, weird name, THE works....) but in the meantime I have an OC which is a mostly red dragon cat with fur not scales but wicked teeth/claws/horns... it doesn't have a name yet nor a gender at this time... I have to draw it more.


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 22, 2016)

While I did design him, he did have some outside influence, since he started out as a Redwall fan character. He underwent a lot of revision when I needed to replace my old fursona, who I realized was not very well designed.


----------



## Raddy Fox (Aug 22, 2016)

First I thought it was a forum for 'can you make your own species.' I thought everyone made their own character


----------



## Jukumari (Aug 31, 2016)

I mean, yeah. I took what I liked and made a diagram of it and then drew it. I'm still kinda new at all this but but I can understand people would need help from drawing a blank on a certain something.


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 31, 2016)

As of I believe yesterday, my red dragoncat OC is officially named Drat!  It's perfect.


----------



## Huluvoo (Nov 2, 2016)

Huluvoo said:


> Out of the three fursonas I have, I created two of them by myself, including designing and naming them. I can understand though that some people really want a fursona, but don't have the creativity to make it themselves, it keeps some artists in business, helping others create a sona for them. I _do _agree that they need to at least try to make their own sona/OC before asking for help, but there's nothing wrong with asking, this fandom/community is about looking out for each other and helping one another, after all.


Disregard some of the things I said in the past, because only two of my six main sonas are actually originally by me, the other four came from adoptions.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 3, 2016)

Huh. I thought the whole point was to make it yourself.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 3, 2016)

I feel like creating your own fursona is essential to creating a worthwhile sona.

The concept of not creating your own character is odd to me. 

the sona is an extension of you within the community, its why the profile info asks for species. 

idk. Maybe im rambling. good night


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have several.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

My OCs started from being inspired somewhere - usually a game of some sort, and then from there they just take a leap and go flying wherever they want to in the word of development. I can't imagine calling it an "Original Character" when it wasn't original at all and came from other people. Beats the purpose of having it unique and personal.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Yep! I went with a canine fursona because I've often been told that I act like a puppy at times (being overly huggy when I'm feeling affectionate, sniffing the air like a dog because I smelled something interesting, getting jumpy when excited, etc.).
I made mine Half Irish Fox and Half Appalachian Wolf because one of my parents is from Ireland (and nearly everyone on his side of the family lives there) and my other parent has family in Western Pennsylvania and Eastern Ohio, and they were raised in upstate New York near the Appalachians.


----------



## Dritazura (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes I made my own as well as seen in the icon. I just have a love for dragons and had to make a dragon my OC


----------

